# Calligraphy



## Hucifer (Sep 12, 2010)

I had a request from an artist friend of mine for a pen that she can switch out her different nibs... Does anyone know if there is such a kit out there?


----------



## mick (Sep 13, 2010)

Hugh, I think Exotic Blanks has inserts and nibs check here:
http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...ategory_id=92&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 13, 2010)

I have an article on how I make calligraphy dip pens. You can find it at http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles
Do a good turn daily!
Don


Hucifer said:


> I had a request from an artist friend of mine for a pen that she can switch out her different nibs... Does anyone know if there is such a kit out there?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 13, 2010)

CSUSA has some "caligraphy" nibs that can be swapped out and used with their pens. I recently did one for a customer who likes the Jr. Gents V2 pens.


----------



## Chasper (Sep 13, 2010)

The lexicon is not consistent, but calligraphy typically implies a flat tipped nib with crisp (sharp) edges.  The nib is inserted into a simple pencil-like nib holder and is dipped into a specialized ink.  Regular ink works, but depending on the nib it may flow too easily and leave blobs.  If your artist/customer has assorted calligraphy nibs, they should all fit the same nib holders.

A modified version of calligraphy for fountain pens is more often called italic writing.  Typically an italic nib is not as wide as most calligraphy nibs and it is somewhat rounded off on the on the edges of the flat tip (not as crisp).  Most standard nibs in at least medium or broad width can be ground down and turned into an italic nib.  Any nib, no matter how fine, can be ground down even further to the point where the tip starts to widen.  This type of grind is called a stub.  As mentioned, Exoticblanks sells calligraphy nibs and nib holder clips for making dip pens, CSUSA sells italic nibs.  Meister Nibs can do custom grinds to make an italic, crisp italic, or stub out of a standard nib.


----------



## CSue (Sep 13, 2010)

Hugh, you might also need to know if your friend wants a "straight holder" for her nibs or an oblique holder.  If so, you might be interested in this link
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=63473&highlight=oblique+pen


----------



## titan2 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hucifer said:


> I had a request from an artist friend of mine for a pen that she can switch out her different nibs... Does anyone know if there is such a kit out there?


 
_Hugh,_
 
_I have some kits that I make up for calligraphy.  If you want to know more or even order some, drop me a PM._
 
_THANKS,_
 
_Barney_


----------



## Hucifer (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks all, as usual I get everything I need from this board. You guys are great.


----------



## evanslmtd (Sep 29, 2010)

wood-of-1kind said:


> CSUSA has some "caligraphy" nibs that can be swapped out and used with their pens. I recently did one for a customer who likes the Jr. Gents V2 pens.


*Peter*
I also ordered a Calligraphy Nib (as well as a Broad) from CSUSA and am pretty happy with the results I'm getting with it. As mentioned in another post, it's more of an Italic than a true Calligraphy Nib, but it gets the job done! I was really impressed with how the Broad Nib wrote, right out of the box (no tuning at all). It's fast becoming my favorite writing nib!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 29, 2010)

evanslmtd said:


> wood-of-1kind said:
> 
> 
> > CSUSA has some "caligraphy" nibs that can be swapped out and used with their pens. I recently did one for a customer who likes the Jr. Gents V2 pens.
> ...




Barry, my customer could not be happier than with the CSUSA 'nib'. They insisted that I take an 'extra' $10 for the pen.


----------

